# Sony 6300 issues



## crf8 (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve been happy with this mirrorless camera for about 4 years. Last year it wouldn’t accept a firmware update but I ignored it. Now it has trouble changing the settings such as ISO and drive mode. Today at aquarium attraction I needed to rapidly change ISO keeping up with my grandson and family members changing positions, in vastly different lighting. The wheel/ button for ISO just refused to function and bring up the scroll to different settings. This happened several times. Also going from 2 second shutter delay to instant shutter was non responsive. 

Sitting at home later when not in a hurry everything works but only if I hit the function button first. I’ve used it for years just using the large wheel button. Never had to push function button before.

I just did a reset to original settings and it seems to work right again. The Sony menu is a nightmare but I’m used to it. Does this happen to other people?


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------

